# What are theses machines worth?



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I found a Spartan 1065 has newer motor on it looks to be in good shape comes with I believe he said 100 or was it 200ft of cable. (have to buy my own blades.. He wanting around $1000.00 for it.

He also has an Spartan 100 needs new cable from what I can tell.. he's asking $300.00 for it.

Also has sewer camera 100ft cable for close to 3k

Do these prices sound too high??


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

it sounds like a good price, i use spartan imho they are the best ! see how old thy are, or get some photos and post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I paid $1500 for my first used 1065 and it was in great shape and worth it. I paid about $400 for my backup on ebay and it needed about $150 in parts on it and its good. $300 for the 100 is a very good price. I would jump on that one for sure. I have 2 extra 100 machines i bought on ebay for around that, One with a feeder head and both had the cart attachements. no cable included on the 1065s but got some used cable on the 100s. and both 1065s had fedder heads. those cost like 400-500 ish by themselves.


----------

